# "olá taradão; quero sexo"



## Dieguinho

es un mensaje que una brasilera me dejo en una comunidad. Lo unico que hice fue dejarle un comentario en una foto, nada agresivo, ni safado, solo que me parecio linda. Y me deja un mensaje que dice:

"ola taradão quero sexo"

y otro mensaje 2 minutos despues que dice: 

"ola boa tarde... tem msn?
bjs... "

que significa la frase esa "ola taradão quero sexo"? o mas bien, que significa en ese contexto el "taradão" el resto como que se entiende 

Brigado!!,
Dieguinho


----------



## elys_22

*
Según tengo entendido la expresión taradão no es como el "tarado" de acá sino que significa "pervertido" *


----------



## jcr.meta

elys_22 said:


> *
> Según tengo entendido la expresión taradão no es como el "tarado" de acá sino que significa "pervertido" *



Efectivamente, significa "pervertido", parece que se hizo la cabeza y agarró para ese lado, jeje...


----------



## Dieguinho

ahhh jajajaja que bueno xD
gracias por las respuestassss!!!

Brigado!!
Dieguinho o taradão


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En el sentido que se ha usado en la frase, "taradão" no es un pervertido y sí una persona que está "caliente" para hacer sexo.

No sé el término apropiado en español.


----------



## chlapec

WhoSoyEu said:


> En el sentido que se ha usado en la frase, "taradão" no es un pervertido y sí una persona que está "caliente" para hacer sexo.
> 
> No sé el término apropiado en español.


 
En España, *salido*.


Edit: Creo que el título del hilo debería ser: "olà, taradão quero-sexo", sin punto y coma, donde taradão y quero-sexo funcionarían como adjetivos sustantivados. Con *punto y coma*, desde luego *el sentido cambia mucho*


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> Creo que el título del hilo debería ser: "olà, taradão quero-sexo", sin punto y coma, donde taradão y quero-sexo funcionarían como adjetivos sustantivados. Con *punto y coma*, desde luego *el sentido cambia mucho*


 
Efectivamente, la coma es indispensable para saber si es Duieguinho El Caliente él que quiere sexo o la otra persona la que lo pide. Un ejemplo genial de la importancia de la puntuación.


----------



## Vanda

Só lembrando que é uma mensagem de texto - sms - e portanto (eu também faço assim, ainda mais num dos celulares que ainda não aprendi como mexer...), dificilmente, são mensagens pontuadas. E esta, particularmente, não deixa dúvida alguma.


----------



## Istriano

Tempo de cio hein!
rs


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O que será que o Dieguito escreveu para que a menina ficasse tão entusiasmada...


----------



## Dieguinho

rsrsrsrsrs
só deixe um mensagem em uma foto de ela, dizendo algo assim: "* liiiinda *_* *" ou algo x el estilo (estou em modo portuñol, espero se entenda rsrsrsr)

o mensagem originais e sem ";" nao sei porque saiu mal antes.

_*"ola taradão quero sexo*_"

eu quedei ===> :O (eu tambem quero rsrsrsr)

brigado pelas respostas,
Dieguinho


----------



## pipoII

El equivalente argentino de "Tarado" seria "Baboso"


----------



## Miracatiba

rapaz, cada frase que me aparece aqui! hehehe


----------

